# Externe DNS Server



## neurex (12. Dez. 2011)

Einen wunderschönen guten Abend!

Ein Kunde von uns möchte nun auf ISPConfig3 umsteigen (bisher Confixx genutzt) und stellte mir folgende Frage, welche ich leider nicht beantworten konnte zumindest nicht direkt.

Ist es möglich, ISPConfig3 ohne DNS Server zu betreiben und den DNS Server für die Domains bei dem Anbieter über den die Domains bezogen werden zu haben? Wenn ja, was für Nachteile hätte dies und wäre es möglich das Interface so anzupassen das man DNS-Einträge per E-Mailrobot an diesen Anbieten senden könnte? Was wäre letzteres in etwa für ein Aufwand?

Liebe Grüße und vielen Dank an Till und alle anderen Entwickler und auch an Falco für die super Dokumentation!


----------



## Till (12. Dez. 2011)

Klar kannst Du ISPConfig ohn DNS Modul betreiben, dafür ist es ja modulr aufgebaut. nachteile hat das keine.

Du kannst das Interface so anpassen wie Du es benötigst, ISPConfig ist ja OpenSource. Der Aufwand lässt sich dafür schwer abschätzen, da dies hauptsächlich an der Komplexität des API des anderen Anbueters liegt.


----------



## mare (13. Dez. 2011)

Vielleicht lassen sich die DNS Server des Anbieters auch als Slave nutzen.
Dann nimmst du den ISP-Config DNS als "Hidden" Master.


----------



## neurex (20. Dez. 2011)

Das würde im Multiserver Setup aber auch bedeuten das ich diesen DNS Servern sagen müsste auf welcher IP der Webserver und auf welcher der Mailserver liegt oder kann ich auf den Hauptserver direkt verweisen?


----------

